# Stillen's 620hp Targa Newfoundland Nissan GT-R Hits 60 MPH in 2.9 s - With VIDEO



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

With the Targa Newfoundland just two weeks away, Stillen has unleashed its race-ready Nissan GT-R upon the internet.

Prior to the race Stillen took its 620hp monster to the El Toro Marine base for a little performance test organized by Road & Track and the results are more than impressive. The tests revealed a 0-60 mph time of just 2.9 seconds, with a 1/4 mile time of 11 seconds flat at 127.9 mph! Don't believe us? Watch the video below.

Along with a host of performance adders, like a Turbosmart boost controller and a Stillen exhaust setup, the Stillen GT-R also received a set of AP Racing brakes, Eibach springs and several other Stillen suspension bits. Stillen even set about manufacturing a polyurethane body kit and then contracted Password JDM for a long list of carbon fiber panels. Those panels, along with a stripped-out interior, mean the Stilen GT-R weighs significantly less than stock.

We'll be sure to keep an eye on Steve Millen's progress at the Targa Newfoundland, which runs from September 12th to 19th.

More: *Report: Stillen's 620hp Targa Newfoundland Nissan GT-R Hits 60 MPH in 2.9 Seconds - With VIDEO* on AutoGuide.com


----------

